# What do you think of this stable?



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys! Im new, I have posted an introduction in the Intro section Basically I have been riding western for almost 3 years. Switching to an english barn:
Windmill Stables Home

I know I will get the real feel for the stable when I actually go check it out but I know very little about english riding and what an english barn should look like... So from the website, what do you guys think? Thanks!!!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it looks wonderful, but this is coming from someone who has to drive a mile to the back pasture, drive back to the barn holding horse out window. Tying to a tree to tack up, then riding 45 minutes to the neighbors pasture to play with his cows lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Am I reading right on their charge page that they charge you $50 to give your payment to the farrier?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Im hoping that meant that's what the total cost is...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

"Payment to Farrier on your behalf	$50/each time"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It depends on whether you are just taking lessons or boarding. It seems pretty nice from the website, though I find it strange that they only offer half hour private lesson packages and one hour group lesson packages.... what about if you want one hour private lessons, or 30 minute group lessons?

I wish there were better photos of the property, but it seems like they take good care of their lesson horses


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Well hey, if you have enough money to board there, then what's 50$ more!! Chump change  I pay 100$ month for my board, wonder if I can get a hitching post put in for another 5$ a month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like a nice place, but are they really charging $600 for full board. That seems like a lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that means that you did not leave a check for farrier, they had to pay him and now must collect from you, so they tack on a $50 fee for their risk and trouble of paying him for you (out of their funds)

the place looks nice. it's very luxurious. But, believe it or not, around here such care would be another 30% more expensive.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That sounds pretty normal for that area. Sounds like your typical 'nickle and dime you to death' barn. I'd feel better about paying their fees if I was convinced they were literate though. Lunging for 30 minuets? Are they dancing with the horse or exercising it?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow... They charge extra for a lot of the stuff my BO and past BOs have done for boarders without charging at all. I, personally, don't think I would want to board at a place that charges for every single thing I could possibly ask for... But if you can afford it and are willing to, go for it! Looks like a nice enough place.


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback I dont planning on boarding since Im not quite ready to own a horse! When that time comes ill see, for now im interested in lessons...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

They are a bit pricey... $75 for an assessment lesson? That sounds like a lot to me considering they are just assessing you for more lessons. 

Saying that I like how organised they are. They have a range of competencies which seem to me to be pretty good, including non-stirrup work and not rushing into jumping (although that depends on what they deem as competent). They also include theory which is good - too many places skip that. 

They look pretty nice, nothing jumps out at me as bad, and they obviously care about their business to put up profiles of their horses, staff and have a such a detailed "level" system.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't like how they only offer 1/2hr private lessons, personally I feel like 1hr is much more useful. The barn looks nice, horses look taken care of. Honestly though, I am not a fan of how the students appear to be riding in any photos I've found on the site ...that would steer me away real quick. 

Looks fine overall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> I don't like how they only offer 1/2hr private lessons, personally I feel like 1hr is much more useful. The barn looks nice, horses look taken care of. Honestly though, I am not a fan of how the students appear to be riding in any photos I've found on the site ...that would steer me away real quick.
> 
> Looks fine overall.


No they offer 1 hour private lessons as well, just not in a package for some reason


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

beverleyy said:


> I don't like how they only offer 1/2hr private lessons, personally I feel like 1hr is much more useful. The barn looks nice, horses look taken care of. Honestly though, I am not a fan of how the students appear to be riding in any photos I've found on the site ...that would steer me away real quick.
> 
> Looks fine overall.


Hmm you're right about some riding positions...


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmmm... idk cause there arent very many stables around my area so I dont have many choices. Anyone here ride in Dallas, tx?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I would not want to learn jumping there from that pic on the lessons page. No foundation whatsoever.


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

NTEC: Horse Riding Lessons, Dressage and Jumper

There is this place. $350 for 10 one hour group lessons with the assistant teacher. That is better priced. Does this place seem better?


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think their rates are normal for what they offer. It's twice what I'm paying for a super nice facility with the same services, but I'm rural, and the barn only has two other boarders and the BO's warmbloods fill up the rest. St. Louis barns offering a nice facility and that level of care are at least $500 base+ extra charges. The lesson rate is higher than what I pay, but again, comparable to the nearest city. If you are in Dallas and can't commute out, that's what you'll have to pay most likely. It looks like a pony club barn, though. Are you the right age and skill level for that to be a good atmosphere? I personally wouldn't choose a barn full of pre-teen girls, but I might have when I was that age. You can always take a lesson or two and see if it's a good fit. If you aren't boarding, what's the harm? You can always change later. No horse to move.


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Treeline Stables - Lessons

idk about their prices but there is also this...


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the look of them better. Their show fees seem high, though. $75 to use their horse, $100 minimum to haul it there, and up to $200 to have your trainer present. Ouch!


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

At the moment, from my knowledge, I am leaning towards treeline stables. But I have no idea if their jumping positions are correct or not so if someone can give theie opinion. Basically, what do you think is the better option? Windmill, North Texas, or treeline?

Treeline Stables Photo Gallery (1 hour group lessons of no more than 5 people. I will call them for pricig tomorrow but considering their boarding is cheaper than the other two, im sure their lessons will be prices alright...)
NTEC: Horse Riding Lessons, Dressage and Jumper
http://www.windmillstables.com/

Thanks for your help ya'll!!!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd take a lesson at each maybe? Actually, I wouldn't take one at the first barn (windmill) that charges $75 for an assessment, but the other two. It's hard to compare otherwise. You might also think about how much you want to show since the prices at NTEC were nearly $400 before you pay entry and class fees. Maybe Treeline is better or maybe that's normal?


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Viranh said:


> I'd take a lesson at each maybe? Actually, I wouldn't take one at the first barn (windmill) that charges $75 for an assessment, but the other two. It's hard to compare otherwise. You might also think about how much you want to show since the prices at NTEC were nearly $400 before you pay entry and class fees. Maybe Treeline is better or maybe that's normal?


I would like to take a lesson at each but problem is, my parents don't think hobbies are all that important and won't keep taking me place to place just to try some place out. So I kinda have to choose one and stick with it I don't think I will go for windmill be aide they don't jump correctly. Ntec I probably won't since show fees are so high... I will call treeline tomorrow and see what they charge for everything...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Those fees seem quite normal?? Where I am at board at a decent place STARTS at $700/mo and I pay well over that for full service board.

$70 for a 1 hr private lesson is quite standard. And use of horse, if it's a schoolie, you bet it's going to be at least $100/day plus travel/upkeep/hay/etc...
The first place looks geared towards beginners and eventing, the second and third places looks geared towards h/j. But the prices are pretty normal for a competitive barn.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Anebel, I'm glad I don't live where you do!! I knew what city board prices were like, but I didn't realize that a single horse show on a schoolie would cost almost what I paid for my horse (when you count entry/class/stall fees). :shock: So glad I have my own horse and trailer. 

Anyway, OP, the show rates are what they are in your area, so maybe call and talk to both trainers so you can make sure you'll work well together.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Tell your parents Treeline is cheaper (if it is) but you'd like to give NTEC a go too, and they have a free lesson coupon on their webpage so it's a free try. Parents love free things. 

I like the look of NTEC's riding more. Their show costs aren't cheap, but I don't think they're too high. Like $75 a day horse hire isn't too bad (IMO). Transport $100... well what do you expect really? You're not just paying for petrol, but use of the car/float and the time of whoever is driving. If I paid someone to drive my horse anywhere I'd be looking at that as minimum, when you put in time and fuel. 

Saying all that, I think a "feel" of a place can be very important too, and Treeline to me sounds like it might be a bit more relaxed. 

It really would be best to check them both out and decide where you would be most comfortable.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I think even if you are not able to take a trial lesson at each, you should at the very least go meet with the coaches and tour the barns, and see if you can meet the other students and sit in on a few lessons. That way you can at least get a feel for how things are done before you chose a place to start lessoning at. =)


----------



## B3llatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

So I am almost positive that I will be going to NTEC. I contacted an old friend of mine who helped me with horse riding decisions before. So went to NTEC as a child before she moved farther away from it. Its one of the best stables in all of Texas! The lesson prices are pretty good so Im pretty sure I will like it there. Hopefully I can sign up soon!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome, fellow Dallas-ite! I'd highly recommend visiting any stable you're considering. Meet the people, see how the horses and facilities are cared for. If you can swing a lesson or two at each, try it. You may mesh with one instructor over another.

Full care in Dallas with the bare minimum in amenities starts at $400/mo, $550-800 if there is an an indoor arena. Lessons with a high level instructor will be $45-90/hr unless you buy a package.


----------

